# Happy Birthday Zombie-F



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A big happy birthday from me too!!! Hope you have a sensational day.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Happy Birthday ZombieF!!! May your day be filled with Birthday magic and lots of Halloweenie fun!!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a great birthday and may all your Halloween wishes come true!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Zombie!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Z


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, ZF, and thanks for all you do here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday ZF!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, ZF!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy B-day, fearless leader!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Happy B-Day, Dave!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday and many more to come!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Zombie-F, president of Hauntforum.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday ZombieF


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hbd-zf


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful funfilled birthday!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy birthday ZF! 
I hope your day was great!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birtday!!!*


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday Z


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dave! I hope you have an awesome B-Day!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope your day is great and that you have many more!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday! Hope it was a great one! Are you sober yet?


----------

